

Why Working at a Start-up Rocks - vantech
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/why-working-at-a-start-up-rocks-2011-05-30

======
suneliot
don't forget the always growing pile of dominos pizza boxes and seemingly
never ending supply of soda

